# Is bleach and hot water safe to use to clean filters with?



## weldeng (Jul 20, 2008)

I got a used Eheim 2217 canister filter and was wonderiing if a bleach/hot water mixture would be safe to use to clean the filter and used bio media? I would rinse everying well after cleaning but dont know is redidual chemicals might be a concern?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Using a mild bleach solution is the best way to go.
I probably wouldn't clean and reuse the media though.
Toss it and get some new media.

What type of bio-media is it?


----------



## Murky (Jun 13, 2007)

I would use something like a 1-5% bleach solution and then you could soak everything in a dechlorinating solution


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

bleach really isnt necessary, just a good scrub down with hot water ought to do. With your fingers you can work the crevices rubbing all the build up away.


----------



## weldeng (Jul 20, 2008)

smellsfishy1 said:


> Using a mild bleach solution is the best way to go.
> I probably wouldn't clean and reuse the media though.
> Toss it and get some new media.
> 
> What type of bio-media is it?


Sustrat pro bio balls and EFImech - will cost me about $40 to replace it so I would like to reuse if I can


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, I am with you on that.
There is an extremely cost efficient alternative if you use pot scrubbers.

They offer a lot of surface area and they cost next to nothing from any dollar store.
I would consider it in your position.


----------



## tilapia87 (Mar 16, 2009)

I wouldn't use bleach. If you do though, it would be best to let the filter media sit for 24 hours to let the bleach evaporate away.

I usually use a tooth brush or a green scratchy pad like you use to wash your dishes. That will get most of it. If you have tube that you need to clean - stuffing a rag in with a chopstick works great.

My experience has been that your can reuse filter media about 2-3 times then its been gummed up so much that its best to get some new stuff. I use the biofilter bags from whisper. Those work really well.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Bleach will do what no amount of hot water will, and that is burn off organic matter from your solid media. It can be hard on sponges but will work wonders on the ceramic type media including cleaning out the pores. I use a solution strong enough to make the water feel slippery. A much weaker solution for sponges or not at all. A rinse with water with some vinegar will neutralize any bleach.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

BillD said:


> Bleach will do what no amount of hot water will, and that is burn off organic matter from your solid media. It can be hard on sponges but will work wonders on the ceramic type media including cleaning out the pores. I use a solution strong enough to make the water feel slippery. A much weaker solution for sponges or not at all. A rinse with water with some vinegar will neutralize any bleach.


Ditto that! Bleach kills living stuff by trashing cell membranes, which for all intents an purposes is like dissolving this stuff. Hot water won't do that. Great way to clean micron filters and such. I've soaked with a 10-20% bleach solution for 24 hours, then rinse well, and hit with some dechlorinator before use.

Be sure to use straight up bleach, and not stuff with purfumes, etc.

-Ryan


----------

